# lamb with a cold



## ladyfarmer10 (Mar 28, 2011)

i have a 4 month old lamb that has took a cold ,his nose is a little runny-not bad.What do i need to give him and how much,also if he has to have shots do sheep have the same reaction's that goats can have,to injection's.
Thank You


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 28, 2011)

Most likely he's fine.  Sheep are often breathing in dust from their feed and hay, and they secrete mucus to help in expelling it from their respiratory systems.  Give him a day or so, unless he's exhibiting labored breathing, and then you might need to give him some antibiotics.


----------



## ladyfarmer10 (Mar 28, 2011)

OK thanks.It has turned off cooler and wet over the weekend, and I thought he might be taking a cold.


----------

